# White snake?



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

What is it called when a snake is pure white and has black eyes, is this trait hereditary. Cheers james


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 12, 2013)

If it has blue eyes then that is normally classed as leucistic, I am not sure about black eyes


----------



## Lawra (Aug 12, 2013)

I googled it. They look amazing!!! I sort of wish I could have one... The website I found said its co-dominant... I don't remember if I'm allowed to post links. Someone delete if it's not allowed please  I also don't know if it's relevant since we don't have ball pythons here... 

http://www.constrictors.com/Collection/BallPythons/BlackEyedLeucisticBallPython.html







Edit: pic went weird


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Leucistic, they have normal coloured eyes but are all white and I think it is co-dominant.


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 12, 2013)

Not my cup of tea, reminds me of intestines.......


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

So if It was bred back thru its father or brother would more be produced


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Have a look here.

[h=1]The Jag Gene[/h]


----------



## saximus (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> So if It was bred back thru its father or brother would more be produced



Theoretically, yes. Except the only known Aussie leucies are Super Jags and we all know the problem there


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2013)

The mode of inheritance depends on the species and the mutation. Some leucistic traits are recessive while some are dominant and some co-dominant.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

Not talking bout jags I don't even own jags


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Leucistic is what it is called and I used the jag thread to explain co-dominance but as someone else has pointed out that may not be the only mode of inheritance. No body has said you own a jag.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Not talking bout jags I don't even own jags



Do you own a white snake with black eyes? If so: cool!!! Don't let anyone steal him/her


----------



## saximus (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Not talking bout jags I don't even own jags



So are you suggesting you have a leucy that hasn't come from a Jag pairing or are you just asking about the mutation/morph?


----------



## champagne (Aug 12, 2013)

there are solid white albinos that are just polygenic


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> there are solid white albinos that are just polygenic


True, but they wouldn't have black eyes.


----------



## champagne (Aug 12, 2013)

paul from uk pythons had a really nice one but yes it didn't have black eyes just normal pink/albino eyes


----------



## champagne (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> What is it called when a snake is pure white and has black eyes, is this trait hereditary. Cheers james



ok so is it in Australia? is it yours? can we see photos?


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 12, 2013)

Ball Python Insanity : SnakeBytesTV - YouTube

3:55 for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> ok so is it in Australia? is it yours? can we see photos?


Yes, yes and maybe just have to get approval first


----------



## mark_p (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Yes, yes and maybe just have to get approval first



if its yours who do you need approval from?


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

I own with a partner/ breeding alliance who isn't happy anyone knows let alone showing photos of an unproven yearling. Each 2ndyear we swap sire or dams ( for quarantine reasons) and I was the lucky one but he's hoping for some from a similar breeding. I was asking because to me its weird I only got one and can only assume she is a lucky dip win and not something I'm likely to get if I breed same sire and dam again which I can't do till next year anyway as he has sire at moment. Is it something that both mum and dad must have gene for or is it just pure chance. She is the worst feeder I have and as such is half the size of her siblings, most of which had fantastic colouring also. These are pure locale specific 3rd gen closed lineage. I am interested in whether I need to breed her with father or brothers and then I figure these would need to be recrossed against each other to reproduce type


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd put her back over the father, if it is a recessive trait half the clutch should then have the same phenotype. There is also a chance it is a new dominant or co-dom mutation which would explain why no other siblings show the phenotype. If that is the case it won't matter who you breed her with she will throw more of the same. Out of interest how many were in the clutch?


----------



## hayden123113 (Aug 12, 2013)

please post pics with would look cool


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> I'd put her back over the father, if it is a recessive trait half the clutch should then have the same phenotype. There is also a chance it is a new dominant or co-dom mutation which would explain why no other siblings show the phenotype. If that is the case it won't matter who you breed her with she will throw more of the same. Out of interest how many were in the clutch?


26 all survived first three months most were strong and healthy except 2 have died in others possession for unknown reasons. Is it normal for her to be weaker than her siblings


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> 26 all survived first three months most were strong and healthy except 2 have died in others possession for unknown reasons. Is it normal for her to be weaker than her siblings


If the clutch size was that large it would be very unlikely to be recessive then. It isn't unusual for new mutations to be weaker, as they are often from partial chromosomal deletions where whole sections of DNA go missing so a whole heap of genes and functions are affected. If that is the case it isn't easy to improve by outcrossing but for your sake I hope that isn't the case. I'd say you are most likely dealing with a new dominant mutation and hopefully you can get her to breeding condition and prove it out.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 12, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> If the clutch size was that large it would be very unlikely to be recessive then. It isn't unusual for new mutations to be weaker, as they are often from partial chromosomal deletions where whole sections of DNA go missing so a whole heap of genes and functions are affected. If that is the case it isn't easy to improve by outcrossing but for your sake I hope that isn't the case. I'd say you are most likely dealing with a new dominant mutation and hopefully you can get her to breeding condition and prove it out.


Cheers for your input and ill keep u informed on her progress, I'm a little worried about uv due to her colour was wondering if she can get sunburn etc and do I need to be careful of skin cancer like you get with white cats etc


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Most of the issues with UV is due to lack of melanin in the eyes, if it has black eyes I doubt it will affect it too much, but all the same I wouldn't be over doing it.


----------



## congo_python (Aug 12, 2013)

Dependant on what species it is, it may not need UV - as the only Python that needs UV is the Diamond python.


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 13, 2013)

So you're claiming you have a leucistic AUSTRALIAN python then?


----------



## dragondragon (Aug 13, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ingie (Aug 13, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Cheers for your input and ill keep u informed on her progress, I'm a little worried about uv due to her colour was wondering if she can get sunburn etc and do I need to be careful of skin cancer like you get with white cats etc



I would not use UV on her. A friend of mine had a large albino python in an outdoor enclosure and it actually got sunburnt so he had to reconfigure the enclosure so it was UV proof. Your snake should not need UV, they already get vitamin D3 with their calcium, from consuming whole animals (stored in the food item's liver). Good luck!!


----------



## saximus (Aug 13, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> 26 all survived first three months...



With a clutch that big, does that mean it's something like a Diamond or a Bredli?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 13, 2013)

a photo would be nice..


----------



## Lawra (Aug 13, 2013)

Stop hassling the poor man lol. He's waiting for a grand revealing


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 13, 2013)

Refer to this thread, 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/leucistic-carpet-python-189199/

I think the snake died and wasnt true leucistic.


----------



## harlemrain (Aug 13, 2013)

What species is it?


----------



## phatty (Aug 13, 2013)

if it was me i wouldnt even be telling any one about it let alone showing pics 
it could be a gold mine with all the pricing for albinos i bet he has offers already with out even a pic hahah


----------



## HerpAddict (Aug 13, 2013)

:0 wow. Sounds interesting


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool thread.. I hope this turns out well for you. Best of luck.. 
Im hanging out to see this guy.


----------



## champagne (Aug 13, 2013)

phatty said:


> if it was me i wouldnt even be telling any one about it let alone showing pics
> it could be a gold mine with all the pricing for albinos i bet he has offers already with out even a pic hahah


 why? there's a big difference from showing telling people that are at your house buying stuff and showing photos on a forum when no one knows who you are or where you live. Plus people with rare or really high end stuff generally keep them at a different address to their home address anyway, they way reptiles get stolen is because you advertise where it is.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 13, 2013)

not sure about the snakes but its a good band


----------



## phatty (Aug 13, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> why? there's a big difference from showing telling people that are at your house buying stuff and showing photos on a forum when no one knows who you are or where you live. Plus people with rare or really high end stuff generally keep them at a different address to their home address anyway, they way reptiles get stolen is because you advertise where it is.


why would you want to keep it at someone else's house defeats the purpose of owning the animal 
i would keep it quite you can judge most people that you can show eg local people that you trust



"sings" here i go again on my own


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd love to see the little guy, but can understand why people don't show pics, security issues and all... (We all saw what happened to the reptile park a while back...) unfortunately, there will always be skeptics when there is no photographic evidence to show.... I hope this little one grows well, breeds well and proves out for you... Then I wanna see sugar-loads of pics!!!!


----------



## champagne (Aug 14, 2013)

phatty said:


> why would you want to keep it at someone else's house defeats the purpose of owning the animal
> i would keep it quite you can judge most people that you can show eg local people that you trust
> 
> 
> ...


 local people that then tell their mates, who steal your reptiles... A lot of people split projects and keep at different addresses so if something is stolen the whole project isn't gone. I don't see the point of publicly telling people you have something but then not show photos.


----------



## snakeg56 (Aug 14, 2013)

In 1998-99 I was given a hatchling spotted python from Walkabout caravan park in Townsville , this snake was leucistic, pure white with blue eyes another one was handed in , and this being an adult , both snakes were handed into NPWS Townsville, I have no idea what happened to them after that. Pic is my avatar


----------



## phatty (Aug 14, 2013)

i am talking about good friends not every tom dick and harry i can see your point tho


----------



## Lawra (Aug 14, 2013)

snakeg56 said:


> In 1998-99 I was given a hatchling spotted python from Walkabout caravan park in Townsville , this snake was leucistic, pure white with blue eyes another one was handed in , and this being an adult , both snakes were handed into NPWS Townsville, I have no idea what happened to them after that. Pic is my avatar



Why did you give it up?


----------



## champagne (Aug 15, 2013)

snakeg56 said:


> In 1998-99 I was given a hatchling spotted python from Walkabout caravan park in Townsville , this snake was leucistic, pure white with blue eyes another one was handed in , and this being an adult , both snakes were handed into NPWS Townsville, I have no idea what happened to them after that. Pic is my avatar


there are a couple of leucistic getting around I know of a couple that have them also several people have 100% het pairs


----------



## Newhere (Aug 17, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> there are a couple of leucistic getting around I know of a couple that have them also several people have 100% het pairs



What species are they mate?


----------



## champagne (Aug 18, 2013)

Spotted


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Aug 20, 2013)

Co-dominant


----------

